# How do people pin everyday!? (Oh yeah, he's a newbie.)



## EggheadMuscle (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm just curious.  Both of my butt cheeks are sore from the test and for some reason from the HCG.
Do people find different sites to pin everytime? HCG and GH are supposed to be just subq but for some reason the HCG site hurts.
If you're doing GH everyday, where do you go each time?


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 11, 2014)

I pin HCG in belly fat with a slin pin.  For oils I try to rotate but quads are my go to favorite.  Top, middle side, left right, three's a lot of meat to move around in, and yes, you do not want to pin the same spot over and over.  The PIP from the test is probably because it's virgin muscle and will get better over time.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 11, 2014)

When you pin muscles that haven't been pinned before, referred to colloquially as "virgin muscle" you are going to experience some soreness.

So here is the veteran answer to that. Stop being a pussy.

The more compassionate answer would be ice and stretch it a bit and it goes away.  

As for the HCG it is possible your bac water sucks. Too much BA can cause some discomfort.  Did you buy bac from the source or is it legitimate bac water?


----------



## mickems (Oct 11, 2014)

for me :left tricep, right tricep, left quad, right quad, repeat. too awkward  to reach around my butt cheek w/pin. when quad pin sight hurts, time to squat.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 11, 2014)

For your oils, ventro glutes FTW.


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 11, 2014)

Just virgin muscle, should go away. Really the only shit that should cause pip is test-prop and suspensions/bases.... also abnormally high concentrated shit like T400



And I agree with Savage - ventro gluteal, left then right


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 11, 2014)

I rotate Glutes, Delts, & VGs.....


----------



## deadlift666 (Oct 11, 2014)

Quads, glutes, pecs for me. I never pin delts anymore.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 11, 2014)

quads and v glute


----------



## JAXNY (Oct 11, 2014)

EggheadMuscle said:


> I'm just curious.  Both of my butt cheeks are sore from the test and for some reason from the HCG.
> Do people find different sites to pin everytime? HCG and GH are supposed to be just subq but for some reason the HCG site hurts.
> If you're doing GH everyday, where do you go each time?



GH Should be about an inch or more from the belly button  I alternate sides and I use a 31 gage  1/2inch sling pin. The 1cc ones, I like better. Most people seem to use a 29 gage, So if you're getting sore a 31 gage will make the smallest hole.
AAS, I personally only hit glutes and I alternate I usually hit every 5th day depending on what you're using. But you can try delts and quads  I did quad once and never again  delts are ok but you could get sorer than from hitting glutes. 
Sometimes its just your product that makes you sorer not the actual shot. Also try messaging it in with your fist for a good minute. That can help keep it from sitting in one spot for too long and causing sore ness  especially if you have scare tissue.


----------



## bvs (Oct 11, 2014)

Rotate glutes, ventro and delts. Hgc sub q in my belly fat. None of my injections leave me in pain


----------



## EggheadMuscle (Oct 11, 2014)

LOL!  "But it huuuuuuuuurrrrrts! I caaaaaannnnn't!" Hows that for pussy-ness Pillar? LOL.
Just wondering how, if people are injection GH and tren and test and HCG - it seems like you'll run out of sites if gh has to be everyday, tren ace everyday etc.
But thanks for the advice.


----------



## EggheadMuscle (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks for the diagram NbleSavage.  Boy, that area is pretty thin; hard to believe it doesn't sting like a mf.  But I'll have to try it and find out.


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 11, 2014)

I mix all my oils in one syringe.  I've pinned test, deca, mast or tren EOD with no problem.  The first is the worst, it keeps getting easier.  I get less PIP if I pin deep in muscle, usually with a 1-1/2" 25ga.  Never used HGH, but HCG in belly fat with a slin never bothers me.  You don't really have to worry about scar tissue with slins in fat, so you don't need to rotate much, I usually just alternate side and go high or low on my gut.


----------



## EggheadMuscle (Oct 11, 2014)

BTW, the bac water and hcg is from Hallandale pharmacy thru my doc, so I think it's legit, but who knows in this business?

I wasn't trying to whine, and sorry if it came off that way, but I don't want to inject the same site EOD or even E3D.  Seems like that'd get pretty sore.


----------



## EggheadMuscle (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks Rumpy! I'm learning so much so quickly. Thanks everyone.


----------



## bronco (Oct 11, 2014)

EggheadMuscle said:


> BTW, the bac water and hcg is from Hallandale pharmacy thru my doc, so I think it's legit, but who knows in this business?
> 
> I wasn't trying to whine, and sorry if it came off that way, but I don't want to inject the same site EOD or even E3D.  Seems like that'd get pretty sore.



You shouldnt pin the same site eod, whats wrong with rotating glutes, quads , delts, and ventro glutes. Pin the hcg and hgh in the belly fat like mentioned above


----------



## Bigwhite (Oct 12, 2014)

Should be 14 days between injections in same site. It's not difficult to find 14 plus injection sites....


----------



## smj1687 (Oct 14, 2014)

I pin in the thy outside upper I think it's better you still get a Lil pain but at least I can sit down


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 14, 2014)

OP, since you are a newbie perhaps consider keeping your oils to testosterone only.  Save other compounds until later.  That way you'll have plenty of time to learn all about the different compounds and how they work.

I've been pinning gh 2x daily for over 3 years....no PIP ever.....of course who has time for belly fat ~ just sayin.....




EggheadMuscle said:


> I'm just curious.  Both of my butt cheeks are sore from the test and for some reason from the HCG.
> Do people find different sites to pin everytime? HCG and GH are supposed to be just subq but for some reason the HCG site hurts.
> If you're doing GH everyday, where do you go each time?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 14, 2014)

EggheadMuscle said:


> I'm just curious.  Both of my butt cheeks are sore from the test and for some reason from the HCG.
> Do people find different sites to pin everytime? HCG and GH are supposed to be just subq but for some reason the HCG site hurts.
> If you're doing GH everyday, where do you go each time?



You can inject HCG IM. It doesn't have to be sub-q


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 14, 2014)

I rotate delts and quads...Firstcouple times a little sore...Nowadays not really anything.. Quads are perfect for me


----------



## JOMO (Oct 14, 2014)

You shouldn't just take it in the butt. 

Glutes, VG, Quads, Pecs are my sites. Still building the courage to go into my traps.


----------



## juuced (Oct 15, 2014)

EggheadMuscle said:


> BTW, the bac water and hcg is from Hallandale pharmacy thru my doc, so I think it's legit, but who knows in this business?
> 
> I wasn't trying to whine, and sorry if it came off that way, but I don't want to inject the same site EOD or even E3D.  Seems like that'd get pretty sore.



I use the Hallandale pharmacy stuff all the time and never had a problem whatsoever.


----------



## EggheadMuscle (Oct 18, 2014)

JOMO said:


> You shouldn't just take it in the butt.
> 
> Glutes, VG, Quads, Pecs are my sites. Still building the courage to go into my traps.



LOL! Um, yeah, I'm not too good about taking it in the butt. But pecs?! Ow. Belly, butt area, legs - so far those have been ok, if a bit sore.  I'm gonna have to build up my anti-bitch hormones before I take it in the pecs.


----------



## EggheadMuscle (Oct 18, 2014)

juuced said:


> I use the Hallandale pharmacy stuff all the time and never had a problem whatsoever.



Hallandale is pretty damn good. I got some other stuff that really hurt!


----------



## powermaster (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm just curious how long it takes before scare tissue start building up. I pin right and left gluts qauds and ventro and my wife swears I am getting scare tissue build up.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 2, 2014)

Same as rumpy with the mixing. Gets it all out of the way at once.

Always pin in glutes, just have four sites, upper and mid glutes. By the time the site rotates back around any soreness has gone.

if anything, like getting to the gym, lifting the heavier weights etc, focus on the end result you want to achieve rather than short term hurdles and it'll all come good bro.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 2, 2014)

powermaster said:


> I'm just curious how long it takes before scare tissue start building up. I pin right and left gluts qauds and ventro and my wife swears I am getting scare tissue build up.



From my exp never had any scar tissue. Just a small hole so tissue repair should be quick without scarring. Try and mix up the pin sites if your wife is certain bro.


----------



## snake (Nov 4, 2014)

2 ass cheeks and 2 quads= 4 sites. That's good for me! What to know what's a real pain in the ass, try the stupid "T" gel, that shit sucks; give me a needle any day.


----------



## ripped_one (Nov 4, 2014)

notdorianyates said:


> From my exp never had any scar tissue. Just a small hole so tissue repair should be quick without scarring. Try and mix up the pin sites if your wife is certain bro.



I ran T year round for a while, and definitely have some scar tissue in my glutes.  Sometimes it feels like I'm poking through tendon or something lol.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 4, 2014)

Tren ace doesn't need to be pinned everyday. The only thing that needs pinned everyday is TNE or suspension and gh and peps if you're using them. Pin your gh and hcg sub q in the belly. Pin everything else where ever you have a muscle group. Ventro glute is my fav. Glutes and quads are good. I like hitting pecs and traps too with a slin pin. A lot of people like delts. I can't move my arm for 2 days when I do delts so I stay away. Just try some different spots a few times in a row and see what you like best. And like POB said, stop bein a pussy. You're sticking a needle in your body and tearing muscle fibers and then injecting a foreign substance. It might hurt a little bit.


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 6, 2014)

with oils i alternate pinning my delts.  hgh is sub-q to either side of my belly button.


----------

